# Privateer Press Staff Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​Very soon we're going to bring Privateer Press discussion into its own category on the forums. Initially this won't be as deep as the Warhammer and 40k sections but given time I fully expect it to grow into a great resource.

Before I begin adding the forums and moving the current PP posts over I'd like to talk about the game a little and figure out who here plays it?

Every forum needs a Moderator, this new one will be no different so we're looking for an all round privteer press fanatic. Someone with knowledge on all or most of their games, including the lore and fluff, game rules and tactics. I'll even consider people who haven't been with Heresy for very long, just as long as you have reference points to validate your ability to moderate and love of Privateer Press. Perhaps a rich posting history on another site or a blog on the subject?

Let me know if you're into the games so we can have a talk.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No one up for this?

The slot is going to the most appropriate candiate!!  You might even learn a few tricks from the Jezlad himself...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> You might even learn a few tricks from the Jezlad himself...


Oi! i'd say that should be incentive enough!

CP :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish I knew more about the system but I am just learning it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Surprised we havent got anyone on the site who plays the game enough to want to run the forum


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Are there that many people on Heresy who plays Privateer Press games?

Or do none of the mods play?

Looks like you found yourself a new hobby, Jez. :laugh:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess this is a no go then...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't you already have it in place? I would put it up and see who posts in the darn thing and find a canidate from that, a new draw is never a bad thing.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I've played a lot of iron kingdoms rpg, hordes and warnmachine mk1, bodger games and have a reasonable handle on the background...i'm just not up to date and I'm not sure I'd have the time for modding is the issue.

-O


----------

